# Are Siri/Alexia "always" listening?



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2017)

Today I was having a rather long conversation with my brother-in-law about deer hunting this coming fall.  We hit topics about stands/the rut/etc.  

He called me a few minutes ago and had a "holy shit" tone to his voice.  After he got home he went to his phone to check out a few videos on YouTube and under "recommended videos" were multiple links to deer hunting topics. BIL swears he has not been doing anything on You Tube related to deer hunting; so it really freaked him out a bit.

Granted, we both had our phones on the table while we were talking, and I'd love to call 'bullshit" on him, but this is not the type of dude who just makes shit up.

Odd.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes and no, there is a loop of RAM like only memory where it is listening for you to say it's name.  But the real memory that is sent to the server and such is not always on.....has to be activated.

There is a murder case right now where the PD is trying to get the RAM memory on a murder that happened in a house, they have a SW but the company is resisting.  Will try to find the story.

Edit: Sorry, it was for Echo...not cell phone assitants, here is the story.  Police seek Amazon Echo data in murder case (updated)


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 19, 2017)

Did he send any texts relating to hunting? Could be it?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Today I was having a rather long conversation with my brother-in-law about deer hunting this coming fall.  We hit topics about stands/the rut/etc.
> 
> He called me a few minutes ago and had a "holy shit" tone to his voice.  After he got home he went to his phone to check out a few videos on YouTube and under "recommended videos" were multiple links to deer hunting topics. BIL swears he has not been doing anything on You Tube related to deer hunting; so it really freaked him out a bit.
> 
> ...



Remember, Google owns youtube... aggregated search information, metadata from cookies embedded in google adsense using sites... Bing, jobs your uncle, now you're looking at how to gut a deer with a copenhagen lid and a ratchet strap.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 20, 2017)

Anything you search for, anything you buy, sites you visit, all of that contributes to what you see in advertising.  I wouldn't worry too much about Siri.... yet


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2017)

Me:   Fuck off, Siri.

Siri:  I'll pretend I didn't hear that.

Me:  (Puts iPhone under back wheels of dually flatbed and rolls over it 3 times crushing it to tiny bits.)

Siri:  Ow. And you need new tires. Here are some suggestions.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 20, 2017)

I have gotten to the point where I don't make anything easy for someone to obtain my personal information that I don't want to have it.

With that said, I know that every time I hit "send", make a call, or do anything that isn't face-to-face, I know that "someone" is out there with the capability of getting that information. I just don't have that much time to worry about it. Such is life.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2017)

We laugh....











Sleep well, Citizens.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2017)

NSFW!


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 22, 2017)

All your data are belong to us!






One of my few meme attempts in response to the Win-Ten Botnet.  Seemed relevant after @AWP posted the full cats video, and the general thread topic.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 24, 2017)

Two to the......SPEAKER....?!?!?!?:dead:


----------



## compforce (Mar 25, 2017)

Privacy is gone...   I went out to a club one night last year.  There was a pretty cool couple that came in and we were talking.  We traded seat watching duties (crowded place and someone has to hold the seat or it's gone).  I never met them before that night and only knew their first names.  There was literally no connection other than we happened to meet in the club by randomly sitting next to each other. 

The next day they were on Facebook as recommended friends...  I made Facebook go away permanently after that.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 25, 2017)

Did you have location/GPS turned on or did you "check in" to the place? If so I'd wager that's why it's happened, not some nefarious shit by Facebook. I'm pretty unhappy with FB in general myself. There are lots of ways it makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## compforce (Mar 25, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> Did you have location/GPS turned on or did you "check in" to the place? If so I'd wager that's why it's happened, not some nefarious shit by Facebook. I'm pretty unhappy with FB in general myself. There are lots of ways it makes me uncomfortable.



nope.  I just had a shell Facebook account for tindr, nobody friended, no app on my phone, location services are turned off always, no check ins, no way they could have known from anything I did.  The most likely answer is that someone else posted a picture that had us in the background and facial recognition matched our profile photos.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes quite likely I'd agree. How odd and concerning.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2017)

Ran across this today...

Mark Zuckerberg Covers His Laptop Camera. You Should Consider It, Too.


----------



## compforce (Apr 5, 2017)

Every web capable camera I have, whether currently connected to the internet or not, has a post-it note covering it if I use it occasionally or has a thin piece of cardboard taped over it if I never use that one...

That includes my video camera, regular camera, every tablet, every laptop, my phone and every PC  (I have a bunch of all of them)


----------



## CDG (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a piece of electrical tape over the webcam on my laptop.


----------

